# Can someone please help me identify my kitten’s gender?



## Brookemcl4 (7 mo ago)

Hi! Struggling to identify the gender of this 4 week old kitten, any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## CapriCoCo (6 mo ago)

She’s a girl


----------

